# Getting 'poo to drink



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi all, 
I hope all has been well with everyone - we have been super busy here so I haven't been around much. I was wondering if anyone has a way to get their dog to drink water. I try to get Scarlett to drink a bit of water before we go out for a walk (it has been really warm here!) but she won't drink and then we get walking and she starts panting and gets tired much more quickly. I worry about her getting too hot or dehydrating. I have thought about somehow bringing water with us on our walk, I will try this on our next one, but I am trying to get her hydrated first - when you are thirsty, you are already dehydrated. We always leave water out for her in case she gets thirsty, but she is so stubborn she will only drink it when she wants! Thanks for your help!


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

I think so long as you leave water out all the time, Scarlett will just drink when she's thirsty. Definitely carry some water around if she's getting hot on a walk, I carry one like this 

http://www.petplanet.co.uk/product_group.asp?dept_id=574&pg_id=1743


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

I baught one of thease when at crufts. you just fit it to a water bottle and its like what a rabbet drinks from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObRx74yD10k&feature=youtube_gdata_player



she wont drink if she isnt thirsty so better just have some with you when out walking.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thank you to both of you! Those are great ideas. Hopefully I can find something here in Ontario lol 

Sorry that I ask so many silly questions, but I've never owned a dog before, so I worry for my poor little baby at times when I probably don't need to worry


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

I didn't click on the links but i know they have a few different options at petsmart. One is a metal water bottle that you can clip on you. It has a metal ball thing that they lick and they water comes out. I've also seen nylon bowls that fold very small. they are lined with waterproof materal so you just open it up and pour water in it when you need it.


----------



## jaimebpa1 (Nov 8, 2011)

Oh and i try to get Olive to drink sometimes too! I only leave her for 2 - 3 hours and i haven't left her with water yet so i want her to drink before i leave! She usually has a bit to drink if i splash my finger in her water dish or if i put fresh water in.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

try an ice cube, if you really want them to drink, tho I am sure she is fine and would drink if needed. 
The first link is for a colapsable bowl...they have them at petsmart in pink and blue.

The second link is SO cool!!! that would be really neat to get. i wonder if they are available here.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I have the same problem with Archie who will not drink out of his water bowl. He goes all day without a drink unless I take him out for a walk which he then drinks from puddles / water taps and he will lick the splashes from the sides of the bath when I have a shower. I have bought a travel bowl and he will sometimes drink from that if I bring in in the house but mostly not. 

He had a check over before his op this morning and i mentioned it and the vet said to put a tiny bit of Marmite (if you have Marmite) or a few tiny granules of chicken / beef stock in his bowl to flavour it slightly. You can also use gravy granules (tiny ammount) but it must not contain onions apparently. I haven't tried this yet as he is still out cold at the vets but I will def try when he is home as I am gettin concerned that the weather here is turning nice and he barely drinks anything. I am also going to try the ice cube tip as I think this would go down brilliantly with him.


----------



## Bertie Brown (Aug 12, 2011)

kendal said:


> I baught one of thease when at crufts. you just fit it to a water bottle and its like what a rabbet drinks from. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ObRx74yD10k&feature=youtube_gdata_player
> 
> 
> 
> she wont drink if she isnt thirsty so better just have some with you when out walking.


Thanks for this Kendal, I have got a fold away bowl for when I go out on walks but this looks much better and less messy, I think I might see if I can buy one for Bertie.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Clairasol said:


> He had a check over before his op this morning and i mentioned it and the vet said to put a tiny bit of Marmite (if you have Marmite) or a few tiny granules of chicken / beef stock in his bowl to flavour it slightly. You can also use gravy granules (tiny ammount) but it must not contain onions


That's interesting as I was thinking along those lines myself. Biscuit hardly drinks except when he's really thirsty. We went to the beach on Sunday and poured some water into an empty foam tray that had some chips in and he lapped it up! So I will try adding a tiny bit of flavour.


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

I have actually started to think that Archie doesn't like the bowl. As a little puppy he had the plastic ones with sticky feet to stop it moving and I had to refill that at least once a day. I recently bought him one of those big pottery 'big boy' bowls so that I wouldn't have to continually fill it up, (but would still change it) and he's not really gone near it, unless like you say Jane he's really thirsty. Very odd. Yesterday I washed the car and he stood at the outside tap for ages drinking the spraying water from the hose pipe join.


----------



## marzy (Aug 20, 2010)

I have a water butt that collects water and a very large plastic container outside back door... 
boycie won't drink from bowl inside but fresh rain water outside ..... in large bowl 
funny aren't they 
marzy xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone - seems like we have a fussy breed! There are some great ideas though. 

Amanda, I am definitely going to look around for something similar around here, I will let you know if I find anything!


----------



## Broughty (Jan 30, 2012)

I was just reading the metro on the train and saw an article about pet water bottles and remembered this thread. Thought you may all be interested. I have ordered one for Alfie. 

Www.petwaterbottles.co.uk

Sarah x x


----------

